# Chloe Getting Ready for CGC Testing



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck with your test.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

well I pass that's the first thing I would like to say.

unless I am more of a perfectness I think she did well my only concern while being tested dispite being as nervous as someone taking a driving test for the first time.

she performed well but not as expected in fact the precision that I know she can do was not demonstrated. it I think had to do with the setting as we were around some advances dogs doing thing and getting ready for like competition stuff.

I think the Percision that I have been use to was the fact she was around other dogs in a group setting all doing similar things.

when she has been placed in actual working service type scenarios she is much better.

I do now know that I should probably do some drill training in and around dogs all doing the same sorts of stuff.

anyway she past 1 year old. Also she was far younger the. the other dogs there. 

the evaluator was in a wheelchair. but she did well.

overall it was a good start. and she pass dispite when I was testing was saying to myself I faild. Ended up surprising me in the end. 

anyway yeepeeee


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

she is sooooo beautiful, great training as well good luck with the test


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Impressive! And beautiful dog. How many hours of training is that?


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

nice training brilliant test workout hope she gets great result


----------

